# Prolem with an Angel



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

One of my Angels has a substance that is on his main tentacles (not sure what they are called) that looks like an algae growth. It's green in color. I assume things on that part of their body is not normmal. Does this indicate some other health issue?


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Are you able to post some pictures for us. We will be able to help you better this way.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Working on that.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Here he is. Wow, you can see the scratches on my tank glass pretty clearly.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

JR, One of my angels always has crap on his elaborate finnage, he has huge huge fins with several elegant points(reminds me of a gothic fairies wings, you know those figurines for folks who like that stuff) and he always has something stuck on them. 
i let it be. it always works its way off and others will clean it off as well. or atleast his mate does.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Alright, cool. I'll just keep an eye on it. Thanks.

Oh yeah, and everyone disregard the near dead plant behind him. It didn't do so well in shipment and has only been in there for 2 days.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

looks like a spiralis crypt, they come back they always melt (go into shock) when transplanted, mine have just come back from replanting them in the same tank a few weeks back. mine are nearly 30" tall.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

The tentacles broke off just above where the crustation was. Is that the way the grow new ones?


----------

